# Askazi Myths



## Tanzenlicht (Aug 17, 2010)

After a year producing a weekly webcomic, we, the creators behind Askazi Myths, are proud to announce our new webpage and the start of a great new storyline for our ancients themed fantasy furry webcomic.

The Wounded Heart, what's planned to be our longest distinct storyline to date, starts this week and gets updated every Tuesday. Starting in the myth and legend of the Wild Hounds and tracing the earliest origins of Silkozi Twelve-Burns, the Wounded Heart tells the story of how and why the Great Drought began, the downfall of the Hounds as a people, the rise of the civil peoples, and reveals the events that shaped the Twelve-Burns into a legend amongst the Hounds and a terror among the civil.

It can all be found, along with almost seventy pages worth of short comics we've produced over the last year and change, at our new website - www.askazimyths.com.

We hope you enjoy what we have to offer!

Askazi Myths is written by foozzzball (foozzzball's FA page) and drawn by me (Tanzenlicht's FA page).


----------

